# Need Pulled Pork reciepe



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Reaching out to my 2cool brothern

I need a *pulled pork reciepe* , and cook/ temp time

I am doing it for the office, for bosses day in two weeks ....

I will do a dry run, this week ....

Thanks guys ...

BTW
Cooking it in a Weber Smoker (vertical)


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Reaching out to my 2cool brothern
> 
> I need a *pulled pork reciepe* , and cook/ temp time
> 
> ...


Slow and low.....slow and low.....

You don't really need much of a recipe. I have injected them before but think just a good bbq rub is my favorite way. Cook at 225 degrees for virtually as long as possible.

I use this dry rub, but most any out there will work fine. It is far more important how you cook it versus what you put on it. http://www.fredsmusicandbbq.com/TASTY_LICKS_BBQ_FLYIN_SWINE_PORK_RUB_8OZ_BOTT_p/tlprub-fly.htm

I use a Big Green Egg and cook mine until the internal temperature hits the magic mark of 190 degrees which on average is 14-16 hours for a large pork butt at a steady 225 degrees. Essential to use an internal meat thermometer and pull off when hits 190 internal, then wrap in foil and a blanket and put in an ice chest for a couple of hours to rest properly.

Advice: when the pork butt hits the internal temp of around 165 degrees it will stall out. Meaning, that is the temperature at which the fat starts to break down, and the meat seemingly can't get above that temperature for several hours. This is a good thing, don't worry about it and do not adjust your temperature.

I use Apple and Pecan wood for smoking pork, and very large lumps of charcoal to keep it going overnight. I'd avoid stronger woods like mesquite if I were you, but some people might disagree. Soak your wood good, want smoke not flame.

You want a fine shred on the finished product. These are the best and work much better than forks:
http://www.amazon.com/Bear-Paw-Meat-Handler-Forks/dp/B003IWI66W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349195489&sr=8-1&keywords=bear+claw+meat

Lastly, you need a good vinegar based cole slaw and bbq sauce. PM me if you want a very perfect cole slaw recipe for pulled pork, I have one.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

flatscat1 said:


> Slow and low.....slow and low.....
> 
> You don't really need much of a recipe. I have injected them before but think just a good bbq rub is my favorite way. Cook at 225 degrees for virtually as long as possible.
> 
> ...


You're making my mouth water!!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Slow and low. 225 is right! I have done a 8lb. for 9 hrs.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Probably want to go a little higher than 190..closer to 200 pulls much easier. Butts are a very forgiving piece of meat, cooking temp anywhere from 225-300 you won't mess it up. Just cook it until it's done. You can foil at 170 or so and cook until done if you wish as well. Like stated before though make sure to let rest at least an hour before you pull it or you will result in dried out meat.


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't mean to highjack, but i'm looking for recipes also. My cook off team and i are headed to the Jack Daniels cook off in Tennesse end of this month. So keep them coming. THANKS!!!


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Dry rub, razorback seasoning (online only), locally at HEB you can find Salt Lick (I use it on a lot of stuf). 

Like said before slow and low.

Bone in shoulder, if you don't have a good smoker I would use the oven. 

Recently i was at a company offsite, we had small houses. no smoker or grill. we had a friendly competition and each house cooked a meal. I went to the local store picked up a large bone in shoulder a turkey pan, (brought my rub with me) and did it all in the oven.

I usually set the oven at 190-200, rubbed seasonings into shoulder, let set for 20-30 min (meat to room temp roughly) put it in 7 or 8 pm night before, check internal temp in morning if along way off raise oven to 225. late afternoon it was good to go! (Digital thermometer a must!) internal temp reaches 200 you should be good to go! Bone should slide right out. (Some ovens will turn off automatically after 12 hrs)

Shred with a couple of forks.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

doslocosranch said:


> Dry rub, razorback seasoning (online only), locally at HEB you can find Salt Lick (I use it on a lot of stuf).
> 
> Like said before slow and low.
> 
> ...


Salt Lick brand seasoning is ok, in my opinion, but not my favorite. It is VERY salty and fine grained, so be careful if using it. I prefer seasonings with less salt and more spice/paprika based. Maybe it is just me though.....Have not tried Razorback.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

*Pork Butt*

older post http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=412547


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I always get the meat ready 24 hours before it goes on... Trim off the excess fat (leaving about 1/4") & then season it. I too prefer less salt, so I use a blend of spices (black pepper, onion, paprika, garlic, turmeric) for the rub. I also get the 'final vinegar sauce' ready a day early.



















When its show time, take the meat out of the frig to allow it 'take the chill off' & get your coals going. When they're ready, load the smoker & get it up to 225 degrees (remember, thin blue smoke only) before putting the meat on.





































Mop every hour & maintain 225 degrees. At the 5 hr mark, they'll look like the pic below...










The internal temp will 'plateau' out for a while... DO NOT STOKE UP THE SMOKER WITH MORE COALS... just maintain 225.

Somewhere around the 8 hr. mark, the internal temp will be about 170 degrees... Foil it well or put them in a covered foil pan like in the pic below.










When the internal temp is 200, they are done. Pulled them off & let them 'rest' for about 45 minutes... Remove them & 'start pull'in'. Below is the finished product. Serve with the 'finishing sauce...










_*NC Pulled Pork Sauce*_

2 Cups Cider or white vinegar (I use Cider)
2 TBS sugar or packed brown sugar (I use brown). 
2 TSP salt
1 TSP fresh ground black pepper
1 TSP cayenne or hot red pepper flakes (I use red pepper flakes)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*simple one*

Crock pot
1 pack McCormicks pulled pork seasoning
3-4 lb boston butt

Put it in crock pot before you leave for work. Follow instructions on seasoings pack. Take out when you get home fom work. Best I've had.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

younggun55 said:


> Probably want to go a little higher than 190..closer to 200 pulls much easier. Butts are a very forgiving piece of meat, cooking temp anywhere from 225-300 you won't mess it up. Just cook it until it's done. You can foil at 170 or so and cook until done if you wish as well. Like stated before though make sure to let rest at least an hour before you pull it or you will result in dried out meat.


This!

And use a bone-in butt. The bone is your readiness meter. When you can wiggle the bone loose, the butt is done. Cook higher temp then 225 if you can, unless you want to spend all day cooking.

-Nick


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pulled pork is very simple and pretty hard to screw up.

Rub it with whatever you want, throw it in the smoker for 3-4 hours or longer if you want more smoke but a couple of hours will get it just fine. Put it in a foil pan, pour a dr pepper on it, cover it and throw it in the oven at 225 and let it finish.

Pull it out, let it cool, grab some rubber gloves and start pulling. remove the bone first and simply pull the fat off as you shred it by hand. Pour some of the juice from the pan in with the shredded meat and you can add more seasoning etc... if you feel you need it.

slap it on some jalapeno cheese bread and put a spoon full of cole slaw on top and enjoy one heck of a sandwich!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ranch has it right. Cook uncovered at 250 +- 25 degrees until you get the black crust.....................good stuff!!!!!!


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

This is making me drool all over myself


----------

